# System vibration in JellyBean



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

I cannot get vibration to work for incoming text messages. Usually, if you go in to Settings > Sound, you can set vibration for the system there. However in JB, the only option is to vibrate for incoming calls. Using GoSMS, it states the system vibration is not enabled. How do you enable it? If I hold the power button and switch to vibrate mode, the notifications vibrate but of course don't make any sound. Am I just completely missing something simple? I've seen a couple people say they had the same issue but haven't seen any answers to it.

X


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmm. That is odd. The only thing I see is that there's a setting in the stock messaging app. Under notifications. But if you're running a third party app....you'd end up getting two notifications. Even if you chose silent for the stock app ringtone, you'd still get a notification bar alert. 
I'm using Handcent with vibration enabled and it works for me without any error messages that you got. 
Definitely an interesting situation.


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Use the stock messaging app







I think it's better than the third party ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Stupid suggestion but make sure vibrate when ringing is checked in settings under sound

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Stupid suggestion but make sure vibrate when ringing is checked in settings under sound
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm really hoping its this. I wish all setting fixes were that easy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Stupid suggestion but make sure vibrate when ringing is checked in settings under sound
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, as I mentioned in the OP, that was the only vibrate setting I saw. I did, of course, have it checked, but it didn't have an effect on the system notifications. Only the phone ringtone.

The strange thing is that I haven't really done much of anything and the vibration starting working for GoSMS. The only thing I might have done was go from Normal Sound mode to Vibrate mode and back again via holding the power button. But there was nothing else I changed. I don't understand it.


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

For anyone following, the only way I could get vibration to work was I installed Go Power Master. Within one of the custom profiles, you can enable and disable vibration. Turn it on and enable that profile and you will be good to go.

X


----------



## stumped (Jun 24, 2011)

Iirc, vibration for texts is located in the stock messaging app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xious (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, but turning it on would mean you get duplicate notifications. And it doesn't do anything if you turn vibrate on and then disable the notification.


----------

